# New to the Business Aspect.



## xxWesxx (May 12, 2014)

I have been photographing for about 4 years now, and im wanting to start getting jobs. I have done many things such as making a facebook page, website, Google+ , and Craigslist ads. Nothing seems to work. Am I doing something wrong? Am I not industry good? Any advice? Thanks!
-Wes

http://facebook.com/groups/wesleyhatfieldphotography
WHP Home


----------



## AceCo55 (May 13, 2014)

From my point of view, your website is a train wreck ... if it is supposed to be a photography business website.
EVERY page takes an absolute age to load - I lasted a LOT longer than I normally would because you are looking for feedback ... but even then I could only last until ONE page loaded. ON revisiting your site, pages loaded more quickly.
Your header takes a long time to load and takes up too much space on every page.
Your "About Me" needs to be pulled down and reworked - no-one is interested in when you were born. Why should some-one hire you? What will they be getting?
You want to start a business yet you have only ONE gallery of MIXED images.
You have NO information about what type of photography people might hire you for - and then examples for them to see your style.
You have ONE reference to pricing or products information - "prices start at $60". For what? What other options are there?

These comments are only related to a cursory look at your website ... how to run a business, how to reach out to clients is an ENTIRELY other story altogether.


----------



## tirediron (May 13, 2014)

Pretty much what Ace said!  Your website could well serve as an example of all the things one should NOT do!  

-Rework the pages so that peple don't have to scroll vertically.  People are lazy, if they don't see it, they're not going to look for it.  When talking to potential clients, we do NOT "shoot" them; we PHOTOGRAPH them!  The general quality of images on your 'site shows NOTHING that anyone is likely to hire you for.  They're generally very under-exposed and the few portraits I did see all appeared to be shot solely iwth inadequate ambient light.  Ten great images will always have more impact than 100 mediocre ones. 

So:  Take the 'site RIGHT NOW!  Spend the next two weeks shooting with the goal of producing at least six portraits and four other images.  Concnetrate on nailing focus, exposure and go for simple, pleasing compositions.  Rework your home page so it has your best image as a banner with a general overview of the services your provide, where you're located, and what you charge.  Have a single gallery page with small (<200x200) thumbnails linking to larger images, so that people can review your work.  Redo the self-port for your 'About' page and redo the whole page.  Choose, clean, bright colours; as-is, your whole site has a very dark, unpleasant feel to it.

Now... all of that aside, your website not going to generate much, if any traffic.  It's a place you send people to look at your work.  Word of mouth and traditional advertising are how you want to get known.  Get onto to Model Mayhem, do some TF shoots, do a few free senior shoots,  get your name out there.  People will NOT come to you until they know about you; you have to start by going to them and remember:  Always under-promise and over deliver.  If you screw something up, fix it, even if it costs you money.  Your reputation is priceless.  When people like your work, they will tell others; when they  don't, they will YELL to others!


----------



## astroNikon (May 13, 2014)

Yikes
You website looks like one of those original MySpace pages from a decade ago

The original MySpace is long gone now ....

peruse other Pro Photogs websites and you will see a striking difference from theirs to yours ... everything the above 2 posts mentioned.

Truthfully, looking at your website I would have NO idea that you actually are selling photography services.


----------



## KmH (May 13, 2014)

Marketing and promotion are the foundation on which a successful retail photography business is based.
When you want to complete a task, like getting photography jobs, you need a plan - in this case a business and marketing plan.
Starting & Managing a Business | SBA.gov

Photography Business Secrets: The Savvy Photographer's Guide to Sales, Marketing, and More
Going Pro: How to Make the Leap from Aspiring to Professional Photographer

A Digital Photographer's Guide to Model Releases: Making the Best Business Decisions with Your Photos of People, Places and Things
How To Make Money with Digital Photography (A Lark Photography Book)

Chasing the Light: Improving Your Photography with Available Light (Voices That Matter)
Direction & Quality of Light: Your Key to Better Portrait Photography Anywhere
Professional Portrait Retouching Techniques for Photographers Using Photoshop (Voices That Matter)

On-Camera Flash Techniques for Digital Wedding and Portrait Photography
Off-Camera Flash: Techniques for Digital Photographers


----------



## Designer (May 13, 2014)

xxWesxx said:


> Am I not industry good?



Knowing nothing about your present clients, I can't speculate on their impressions, but apparently you are getting some business.  

However, there is room for improvement, and that is what you will have to do in order to graduate to the next echelon.


----------



## xxWesxx (May 13, 2014)

Thank you guys so much! I understand the website is a HUGE mess. Haha. First website i have ever done. Could anyone suggest a FREE website designer? Something i can make on the website, maybe exports to HTML? I have a Go-Daddy account, and I do not have the money, to pay for another Web site designer. Or anyone could point me in a good website designer, that would be willing to do charity? "haha didnt think so" Haha.


----------



## tirediron (May 13, 2014)

"Free" and "Business" do not go together.  If you have hosting already covered, then you can always look at a WordPress based 'site, or even just spend a few hours reading and hand-code it the old-fashioned way.  HTML isn't difficult, and there are only about a dozen or so tags you need to know in order to put a half-decent looking 'site together.  I would still recommend getting your photography skills up to far first.  Granted the business of photography is much more about business then photography, but if you can't deliver the product...


----------



## xxWesxx (May 13, 2014)

Thank you! Appreciate the input! I shall get to working on it!


----------



## astroNikon (May 13, 2014)

If you have Go-Daddy
then you have access to their 5 page FREE website builder

you can start there

GoDaddy also has online book keeping (and many other frees on on the internet, just search)
GoDaddy also has a Photo Album and Blogcast

I haven't used any of those I mentioned above ... but since you have GoDaddy already, you may want to log into your account and see what you can do.


----------



## xxWesxx (May 13, 2014)

Okay, I actually just realized that there is an adobe product that seems to be alot easier than dreamweaver. Seems to be a whole lot better interface. Adobe Muse seems to be what im looking for. No offense to tire in any way, but I think my photography is very good. Maybe im totally 100% wrong. But i have never had 1 un happy client. They have always been completely satisfied. Now tire your photography probably looks a WHOLE lot better ha-ha. I haven't had to much experience when it comes to DSLRs. Thats why im going to school for it haha.


----------



## xxWesxx (May 14, 2014)

I have fixed the website, Tell me if it is any better! I think its a whole lot cleaner haha 
Home


----------



## bace (May 14, 2014)

xxWesxx said:


> I have fixed the website, Tell me if it is any better! I think its a whole lot cleaner haha
> Home



It still needs a lot of work. Get rid of the Facebook integration. The Nav buttons are too big and the contact page is awful. Also why would you charge for Self-Portraits.


----------



## AceCo55 (May 14, 2014)

xxWesxx said:


> I have fixed the website, Tell me if it is any better! I think its a whole lot cleaner haha
> Home


Better? Maybe. Is it good enough to be the front for a business? Not by a long shot.
I would suggest you look at a bunch of established photographer's websites - Google.
The difference should slap you right in the face. If you don't have the money to buy a website from a host (Zenfolio, Wordpress, Smugmug, Squarespace) then are you really serious about this venture? You do not need to do anything in Dreamweaver.
As I said earlier, your website is just ONE element of establishing and running a photography business. So much more about marketing, business plans, costs of doing business, branding ... oh, and photographic skill.
Please don't add "haha" to your threads. It seems to be used as an excuse for why you haven't done something thoroughly or properly. If you are not going to attend to the details of running a business then don't ... just enjoy the hobby.


----------



## tirediron (May 14, 2014)

xxWesxx said:


> ... No offense to tire in any way, but I think my photography is very good. Maybe im totally 100% wrong. But i have never had 1 un happy client. They have always been completely satisfied...


None taken! If you are satisfied with your work, and your clients are satisfied with it, then that's what counts. I will however ask you how many $500 or larger print orders they placed with you and how many were people that you did not know prior (NOT friends, friends of friends or family)? 

You do have some good photographs, and many more that had the potential to be good photographs, but two things are consistantly letting you down. Poor poses and bad lighting. I'm going to cite this image:  http://wesleyhatfieldphotography.us/images/_mg_3757.jpg

as one example of what I'm referring to. As I said, if you and the client are happy, that's what really matters, but my experience says that this image has a number of issues which should have been addressed. 
-Very harsh lighting with harsh shadow lines due to almost direct overhead sun.-"Racoon" eyes, due to direct overhead sun.
-Her hair really should have been tidied up
-Her head is turned to far to her left resulting in wrinkles on her neck
-Her positioning relative to the camera seriously accentuates her left breast making it rather more prominent than is ideal.
-There are trees growing out of her head!
-The little bit of pathway in the background is visually annoying.
-Generally speaking there should be more space on the front of the subject than the back.

Had you brought in a reflector to get some light into her eyes, had her lean back a little to get her weight onto to back leg, and placed her such that the trees weren't 'growing' out of her head, this would have been a nice shot.

This is NOT to 'pick' on you, rather to demonstrate what a more experienced photographer sees as areas for improvement in your work, and a possible reason why your business is not picking up.


----------



## Steve5D (May 14, 2014)

xxWesxx said:


> I have fixed the website, Tell me if it is any better! I think its a whole lot cleaner haha
> Home



What's the point of not only having a comment section, but having it on your home page?

On your pricing page, you direct people to contact you for pricing of "other events and such that are not listed", and then you offer pricing for "Other Events".

You quote pricing for weddings, but I don't see a single wedding photo in the gallery.

Self portraits? How are you going to shoot someone's self portrait? I've been doing this a long time, but I'm gonna' need to have that one 'splained to me.

For your pricing, I would lose the "X amount per hour" and just roll it into your price.

A lot of those photos need to come down. The one of the old pickup truck? The truck obscured by a post? Why does that make me want to hire you? 

A Jack Daniel's emblem? On your professional website? Why should that impress a potential client?

The site still needs work, and it needs a lot of it. At the very least, have separate galleries. If you're going to offer something, have a gallery for it. Senior portraits? Great; have a gallery. Weddings? Same thing. Sports? Wildlife? They should all have separate galleries on your site. One humongous gallery makes people lose interest in a New York minute. As someone who wants his website to generate business, this should concern you.


----------



## xxWesxx (May 14, 2014)

Thank you for the input! Ill start trying to work on it now! 
-Wes


----------



## Vince.1551 (May 14, 2014)

xxWesxx said:


> I have been photographing for about 4 years now, and im wanting to start getting jobs. I have done many things such as making a facebook page, website, Google+ , and Craigslist ads. Nothing seems to work. Am I doing something wrong? Am I not industry good? Any advice? Thanks! -Wes  http://facebook.com/groups/wesleyhatfieldphotography WHP Home



First off you need to ask yourself these questions:-

1. There are tons of people who did what I did so what makes me special that people would choose me?

2. Do I have a good portfolio to present?

3. Do I have any professional photographic distinctions to substantiate my credibilities.

4. Probably the most important, am I generating enough referral leads? 

Business don't come overnight. You need to build it over time by building referral sources and effectively marketing your brand (which is yourself). Try to identify your core competence and sell on that. 

Good luck ;-)

Ps. Don't wait for business to knock on your door just because you hang a sign saying "Open for Business".


----------



## Tamgerine (May 20, 2014)

I'm going to go ahead and say it now: stop wasting your time working on this website. Your time is better spent doing something else. It's clear you're not a web designer - that's fine. That's why we hire people to do our web design, or our accounting, or our auto maintenance - because if people like you and I did it we'd screw it up!

I don't want you to consider this as an insult that you're a bad web-designer. I want you to consider this as a repositioning of your time into something more worthwhile. 

Think about the time it would take for you to learn everything you need to make an excellent website - HTML, Flash, CSS++ (is that a thing) whatever. Now ask yourself, why would you spend ALL that time learning web design if you don't want to be a web designer? 

That time you'd spend learning to make an excellent website? That THAT time and put it into learning how to market yourself, improve your photography, or go out and network with actual people! Things that would actually benefit your business more than learning to build websites - something I assume you don't want to do for other people for money. 

Time is a finite resource and you need to allocate it efficiently - the most time on things that will bring you the most value. 

There are many affordable and good-looking options for websites. You don't need a 7k+ designer right now. You can easily have a website or purchase a template for less than 100 dollars a year. 

If you truly do not have money to run your business like it needs to be run, why are you in business? Either find the money (like any business has to) or settle for a terrible looking website that is probably driving AWAY customers rather than attracting them.


----------

